# US AC-130 Gunships Returning to Iraq



## big bad john (4 Mar 2006)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/03/03/AR2006030300967.html

AP: AC-130 Gunships Returning to Iraq

By CHARLES J. HANLEY
The Associated Press
Friday, March 3, 2006; 1:21 PM

AN AIR BASE IN IRAQ -- The U.S. Air Force has begun moving heavily armed AC-130 airplanes _ the lethal "flying gunships" of the Vietnam War _ to a base in Iraq as commanders search for new tools to counter the Iraqi resistance, The Associated Press has learned.

An AP reporter saw the first of the turboprop-driven aircraft after it landed at the airfield this week. Four are expected.
The Iraq-based special forces command controlling the AC-130s, the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force, said it would have no comment on the deployment. But the plan's general outline was confirmed by other Air Force officers, speaking anonymously because of the sensitivity of the subject.

Military officials warned that disclosing the location of the aircraft's new base would violate security provisions of rules governing media access to U.S. installations.

The four-engine gunships, whose home base is Hurlburt Field in Florida, have operated over Iraq before, flying from airfields elsewhere in the region. In November 2004, air-to-ground fire from AC-130s supported the U.S. attack that took the western city of Fallujah from insurgents. Basing the planes inside Iraq will cut hours off their transit time to reach suspected targets.

The left-side ports of the AC-130s, 98-foot-long planes that can slowly circle over a target for long periods, bristle with a potent arsenal _ 40 mm cannon that can fire 120 rounds per minute, and big 105 mm cannon, normally a field artillery weapon. The plane's latest version, the AC-130U, known as "Spooky," also carries Gatling gun-type 20 mm cannon.

The gunships were designed primarily for battlefield use to place saturated fire on massed troops. In Vietnam, for example, they were deployed against North Vietnamese supply convoys along the Ho Chi Minh Trail, where the Air Force claimed to have destroyed 10,000 trucks over several years.

The use of AC-130s in places like Fallujah, urban settings where insurgents may be among crowded populations of noncombatants, has been criticized by human rights groups.

The slow-moving AC-130s also offer an intelligence gathering advantage in the Iraq fight: sophisticated long-range video, infrared and radar sensors.

American commanders are marshaling all available tools to detect the Iraqi insurgents' stealthy operations, especially at night, when they plant roadside bombs targeting American road patrols and convoys.

The Air Force's senior tactical commander in Iraq said the AC-130 can be both a high-intensity and low-intensity weapon.

"It's got tons of guns, and it's got all kinds of stuff on it that can be applied to the problems you have," Brig. Gen. Frank Gorenc, who refused to discuss the current AC-130 deployment, said in an AP interview.

That "stuff" includes "the ability to take these high-tech pods and to use them to find guys planting (bombs) and to find other nefarious activity," he said.

The Predator drone _ the MQ-1 unmanned aerial vehicle _ has been a reconnaissance workhorse in Iraq, but Air Force officers say they don't have enough to meet demand for missions. The fiscal 2007 Defense Department budget proposed last month by the Bush administration envisions spending $1.6 billion on additional reconnaissance drones.


----------



## Koenigsegg (5 Mar 2006)

The "Spooky" was an AC-47 gunship used in the Vietnam War.  
The AC-130 and variants there of are the "Spectre" gunship that is being used today.  
I thought that of all people Americans would know that.


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Mar 2006)

From a SOS friend currently flying on Spectre "H", he notes that there are in fact three variants of the AC-130 "Spectre" family...the A, H and U models.  A and H are known by the type nickname "Spectre".  The most recent addition to the AC fleet, however, is known as "Spooky" by its crews in honour of the first AC-47D's used in Viet Nam...he didn't note why they consider it deserving of linkage to Dakota-based gunships.  "Spooky" also has some other capabilities that A and H Spectre's don't.  He suggested a google to find the open source info on all three.  I did that and GlobalSecurity.org seems to have the most accurate info on the 130-based family of gunships.  It's my understanding that there are no AC-130A's in service, only U's and H's (which are being upgraded to U-model config)

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Koenigsegg (6 Mar 2006)

Okey Dokey

Everything I have read, seen or studied, even very recently makes no reference to the change of name, all still call it the Spectre.
But, I do indeed believe you and will do more reading up on this topic.
Gasp!   False Info about military matters?  what is world coming too! ;D

Danke


----------



## Koenigsegg (6 Mar 2006)

Okay, well that was fast!   The wonders of the Internet.
Did more reading and sorted myself out.

And the man you know is a very lucky guy, flying on a AC-130 is a dream for pretty much all C-130 crew members.  The cream of the crop.
Sorry to "Hijack" the thread, Please continue with the topic, My fault.

Why the human rights groups have a beef with what the plane is doing?  It is really quite accurate, better than firing a barrage of artillery.  This plane saves American lives, would they rather the Americans fight "clean" and suffer heavier casualties dragging the mission out longer and killing more civilians?
On a side note, kinda just an example of much more deadly campaigns  -  The bombings of Germany and Japan were necessary evils, they killed many civilians but put a stop to the war a lot faster.  In the end, it probably saved many more civilian and military lives than it cost.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Mar 2006)

These aircraft operate almost uniquely at night.  It takes a very high value asset or target to bring them out of the cloak of darkness.

This happened last week when President Bush was visiting President Karzai.  I had just walked out back of the Afghan Ministry I work in to chat with fellow CF who were already outside, when one of them commented about how many Hercs were taking off and climbing out over the city.  I looked up and immediately recognized the aircraft circling overhead, port-wing low and centered almost directly around us.   I must have looked a bit surprised because one of them asked what was up?  I told them that there was only one Herc up, not many, and that they were seeing something they would likely not ever see again...Spectre doing daytime top cover for Pres. Bush one block over!  Moments later, I picked out a couple of A-10's circling around the city, and heard Apaches doing picket around the perimeter of the zone downtown.  I'm not actually sure if it was Spectre or Spooky, as I couldn't quite tell if there was 1 x 25mm (U) or 2 x 20mm (H) up front and I couldn't pick out the location of the fire control radar (fwd on H, near main gear on U).  The other rarely-seen-during-the-day members of the air show were MH-47's and MH-60's...although I had seen those during the day when Cheney visited in December. 

Koenigsegg, I agree with you about these aircraft.  While they can be incredibly lethal, they are also incredibly selective and accurate, and that is more in line with ensuring that the application of force is directed against those targeted and them alone.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## commando gunner (7 Mar 2006)

Duey - you really are a plane spotter.  Have you ever considered train spotting - could be right up your alley.


just kidding

Best regards - 

stay safe out there


Commando Gunner....(think man, think).


----------



## Journeyman (7 Mar 2006)

I'm sure it's been posted before, but the often-seen video of the AC-130 shooting up a compound, and individuals running...but "NOT the Mosque!" is available at:
 http://www.vampirebat.com/war/AC130_GunshipMed.wmv


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Mar 2006)

Journeyman, I was just going to ask about that vid....thanks!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## zipperhead_cop (7 Mar 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's been posted before, but the often-seen video of the AC-130 shooting up a compound, and individuals running...but "NOT the Mosque!" is available at:
> http://www.vampirebat.com/war/AC130_GunshipMed.wmv



That is some top shelf video!  New one to me, that was great!  Thanks  

How much would it suck to have the complete and undivided attention of one of those crews?  I almost feel bad for the guys running around (like 0.001%) for such a brutal Quizno's Unfair Advantage.  
What are they firing that causes such a large explosion?  Would those be incendiary rounds of some sort?  And do they have a version of a bee hive round for anti personnel?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> What are they firing that causes such a large explosion?  Would those be incendiary rounds of some sort?  And do they have a version of a bee hive round for anti personnel?


I'll take a guess and say it was an AC-130H with the 105mm HE.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Mar 2006)

The big stuff I'm pretty sure is 105 incind -- there is also a version of 105 VT (airburst frag) that they use, but the incendiary seems to be the more popular round.  To be honest, I'm not sure if they actually have an HE 105 on board.  I know the 40 fires incind and AP sabot.  That vid is something...imagine being the guys on the ground...you wouldn't really hear anything from the ground until is started to light up like a Rambo flick all around you.  Very interesting and good example of fire discipline that the guys were extremely careful not to target the mosque.  If I were a baddie, my IA would be "run to the Mosque"!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> ...good example of fire discipline that the guys were extremely careful not to target the mosque.  If I were a baddie, my IA would be "run to the Mosque"!



Not being particularly religious myself, this is pure conjecture but.....

I would think that, if the 40mm/105mm equivalent of fire & brimstone were raining down, the IA of any truly religious person would be to move to their place of worship, in order to be closer to their god. Unless, of course, the people in question are not especially religious and are merely using their mosques and religious rhetoric as a weapon.

This doesn't mean that we can target mosques; it's just a stray thought that ricocheted around my melon when I first saw the video and had the same thought as Duey.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Mar 2006)

Does that aircraft have bomb dropping or missile launching capabilities?


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Does that aircraft have bomb dropping or missile launching capabilities?



No. But if all those guns aren't enough for you, you are in the wrong gun-fight!


----------



## Blue Max (8 Mar 2006)

Journeyman, I believe the short answer is actually yes, as to whether or not the latest AC-130 carries bombs, IMHO.

Viper Strike for AC-130s?
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2005/08/viper-strike-for-ac130s/index.php
_"Viper Strike is a small, precision attack munition with guide/ glide fins and a 4 lb. HEAT warhead. It uses a semi-active laser seeker for the final attack phase, though a GPS module can be added in order to get the weapon into the target zone from farther away.
Since it functions as a top attack weapon, its profile and the small HEAT warhead makes Viper Strike especially useful in urban situations, minimizing collateral damage while still allowing it to kill armored vehicles through their weakest point. Viper Strike has a self-destruct mechanism to eliminate post-strike hazards in urban areas, and the final version of Viper Strike could be equipped with optional blast fragmentation and thermobaric warheads as well."_

WARPLANE WEAPONS: Smart Bombs and the Battlefield Internet
http://www.strategypage.com/fyeo/howtomakewar/default.asp?target=HTAIRW.HTM
_"August 17, 2005: The U.S. Army has had so much success (on its Hunter UAV) with its Viper Strike “smart bomb”, that the U.S. Air Force is adapting the weapon for use on Predator UAVs and AC-130 gunships. Viper Strike is a 36 inch long unpowered glider. The 130mm diameter (with the wings folded) weapon weighs 44 pounds. Because the Viper Strike comes straight down, it is better suited for urban warfare. Its warhead only contains four pounds of explosives, meaning less damage to nearby civilians, while still powerful and accurate enough to destroy its target. A laser designator makes the Viper Strike accurate enough to hit an automobile, or a foxhole. Moreover, a Predator can carry two Viper Strikes in place of a single, hundred pound, Hellfire missile. An AC-130 could carry dozens of Viper Strike weapons, which can be stored internally and ejected via a small opening in the hull of the aircraft."_

If the Viper Strike is not operational yet, it is most likely in final testing.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2006)

Blue Max said:
			
		

> Viper Strike for AC-130s?
> http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2005/08/viper-strike-for-ac130s/index.php
> 
> http://www.strategypage.com/fyeo/howtomakewar/default.asp?target=HTAIRW.HTM
> "...the U.S. Air Force is adapting the weapon for use on Predator UAVs and AC-130 gunships...An AC-130 could carry dozens of Viper Strike weapons



I hate admitting I was wrong (a trait taught by my "ex-" )

Since both these articles are about capabilities and developmental options, rather than current operational deployment, I accept that I may have been potentially mistaken sometime in the future.


----------



## Guy. E (8 Mar 2006)

Here are some pictures I found when I was trying to figure out if this was a Hurk (AC130) or a Helicopter (Gunship)..

















Sorry for the size on this one:


----------



## Blue Max (8 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures I found when I was trying to figure out if this was a Hurk (AC130) or a Helicopter (Gunship)..
> /quote]
> 
> Definetely NOT a Helicopter Gunship. Must be a model of Hercules AC-130, me thinks.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2006)

Blue Max said:
			
		

> Must be a model of Hercules AC-130, me thinks.



The gospel according to Duey, (US AC-130 Gunships Returning to Iraq « Reply #5 » ), would indicate that this is an AC-130U Spooky (1 x 25mm forward, fire control radar towards rear, near main gear).

Now, for the bonus prize, what the hell are those two things hanging off the wing outboard of engine #4?  No, neither is a Viper Strike.

(They can be seen more clearly at the original site:  http://www.nato.int/pictures/database/large/b00057.jpg)


----------



## Guy. E (8 Mar 2006)

A bundle of Joy?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2006)

Sideways glancing Radar, Sensor Suite and Recconnaissance Pods.


----------



## Blue Max (8 Mar 2006)

Multi-mode Strike Radar? As George said "Sensor suit", but I can not see any optics visible on those wing pods.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2006)

I was kind of hoping the answer included "AN/xxx" so I could hit my handy _Janes All the Worlds Electronic Geek Stuff_....


----------



## Blue Max (8 Mar 2006)

Are those Laser designators on the inboard pod that look like they have warning Laser energy warning labels fwd & aft?

P.S. How about: AN/AAQ-26 & APQ-180 strike radar system.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Mar 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No. But if all those guns aren't enough for you, you are in the wrong gun-fight!



Oh, the guns are damn impressive, don't get me wrong.  I'm just all about the "full flavour".  Rain bullets, bombs, empty beer bottles, piss, pictures of Jean Chretien.  Whatever is going to harm the enemy.  

BTW, here is a video of the above pictured flares launching.  Pretty awesome.  If there was some religious kook on the ground they might think an angel was kicking their ass:

http://tonyrogers.com/images/weapons/Angel-Decoy.mpe

This, for no other reason, is why the US will win:  they have the coolest toys.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Mar 2006)

Sorry Journeyman, that's an H...FCS radar up front, U's FCS radar is just fwd of the main gear...also there are fairings for the 2 x 20mm (they were messing with you by taking the fwd 20mm out).  A U's 25mm is the only single fairing up front.

Wow, I'm surprized to see that big pod still on the Spectre.  It's an AN/ALQ-131(V), tri-band (bands 3,4,5) noise jammer, normally seen on A-10s and ANG F-16s.  Normally Spectre runs the internal ALQ-172 or -196.  The -131 is an older unit and had a pretty high power unit and nice coverage but it is not as supportable as the newer internal/integrated DECM systems like -172s or -196s.  The smaller pod above and slightly aft of the ALQ-131 is an AN/ALQ-87 FM barrage jammer (1-8 GHz coverage IIRC).

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2006)

OK, sometimes I can accept correction


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Mar 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> Sorry Journeyman, that's an H...FCS radar up front, U's FCS radar is just fwd of the main gear...also there are fairings for the 2 x 20mm (they were messing with you by taking the fwd 20mm out).  A U's 25mm is the only single fairing up front.
> 
> Wow, I'm surprized to see that big pod still on the Spectre.  It's an AN/ALQ-131(V), tri-band (bands 3,4,5) noise jammer, normally seen on A-10s and ANG F-16s.  Normally Spectre runs the internal ALQ-172 or -196.  The -131 is an older unit and had a pretty high power unit and nice coverage but it is not as supportable as the newer internal/integrated DECM systems like -172s or -196s.  The smaller pod above and slightly aft of the ALQ-131 is an AN/ALQ-87 FM barrage jammer (1-8 GHz coverage IIRC).
> 
> ...



 Charlie Brown teacher voice.  That is some job knowledge.


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Mar 2006)

Well, ZC, believe it or not, I got a lot of talking down to by the "siezed-rotor" guys because I was "just a helicopter pilot", electrical and computer engineering degrees, operational evaluation test pilot qual, aerospace systems graduate and a bit of time "in the saddle" as an EWO notwithstanding...  :  Their loss -- fortunately my brain is still pretty full of lots of useless bar trivia!  If it has a number in it, odds are I may know it... ;D

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Mar 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> Well, ZC, believe it or not, I got a lot of talking down to by the "siezed-rotor" guys because I was "just a helicopter pilot", electrical and computer engineering degrees, operational evaluation test pilot qual, aerospace systems graduate and a bit of time "in the saddle" as an EWO notwithstanding...  :  Their loss -- fortunately my brain is still pretty full of lots of useless bar trivia!  If it has a number in it, odds are I may know it... ;D
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



We have a few guys like that at work.  They can remember a licence plate or telephone number they dialed once a year ago.  Always a great resource.  
I don't suppose Canada has the ability to trick out any of it's Herc's as such?


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Mar 2006)

We used to have AN/ALQ-87, -126, and -131 pods on Falcon and Challengers IIRC, but not sure if we have those pods anymore.  Technically, nothing stopping us form using them if we still had them...

Cheers,
Duey


----------

